# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Разработчики антивирусов критикуют Snow Leopard

## SDA

Последняя версия ОС Mac OS X Snow Leopard по словам представителей Apple оснащена улучшенной защитой. Есть ряд экспертов по безопасности, которые считают появление новых инструментов недостаточной мерой. Эндрю Стормс (Andrew Storms), директор по вопросам безопасности nCircle Network Security, утверждает, что нововведения – всего лишь ход для отвода глаз, призванный привлечь к новой ОC внимание большего числа корпоративных клиентов. 
Речь идет о поддержке «Снежным барсом» 64-битных приложений и наличии соответствующего ядра, что обеспечивает большую защиту ОС.
Но этого не достаточно. Новая возможность Барса File Quarantine, хоть и с расширенной функциональностью, но все же гарантирует только базовую защиту от некоторых вредоносных программ. Об этом говорят представители производителя антивирусных программ Symantec, добавляя, что в отличие Norton Internet Security for the Mac, защита Snow Leopard не предотвратит неавторизированного доступа к конфиденциальным данным. Среди других недостатков Сумантек отмечают не способность удалять вредоносные программы из системы, принцип работы по сигнатурам и отсутствие пользовательского интерфейса — вы не можете узнать, какие сигнатуры уже скачаны.

Исследователь из фирмы Sophos, еще одного производителя антивирусов – Пол Баккас (Paul O Baccas) заявляет в своем блоге, что защита от вредоносных программ в ОС Snow Leopard блокирует доступ к компьютерам вирусов через программы Entourage, Safari, Mail, Firefox, Thunderbird, и другие, которые используют LSQuarantine. Другие же программы, не работающие с LSQuarantine, вроде Skype, Adium, BitTorrent и Finder от Apple, а также флэш-диски, никак не защищены от проникновения вредоносных программ. То есть, как делает вывод Баккас, сотрудники Apple внедрили только защиту, которая работает с определенными файлами и программами и только при определенных условиях. 

Остается лишь повториться: увидим вирус, который не надо самостоятельно устанавливать, вводить пароль, задумаемся о Нортоне. Покупать защиту от угроз, которых нет (пусть даже пока), — сомнительное удовольствие…

macradar.ru

P.S. Скриншот беты Касперского для Mac http://www.b5.ru/alr/20090604/kav.png

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Фотки полноценного релиза+впечатления Станислава Шевченко  :Smiley: 

http://av-school.ru/index.php?dn=blo...ment&id=897&mp
http://av-school.ru/index.php?dn=blo...ment&id=898&mp

----------


## SDA

В паблике пока тишина  :Smiley:  под "Снежный барс" тоже под вопросом?
Любопытно будет посмотреть вирусную базу.

----------


## Гриша

> В паблике пока тишина


Угу, Стас сказал что вот-вот будет новость о релизе...




> под "Снежный барс" тоже под вопросом?


Не в курсе, но можно узнать  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Любопытно будет посмотреть вирусную базу.


Миллион, не меньше  :Cheesy:

----------

